# Android 5.1



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

While I've been waiting for the new android app to show up, my Nexus phone and tablet have gotten the android 5.1 update. I sure hope the new app will work on 5.1 (the old one seems to be OK, so with luck there won't be any problems).


----------

